# Zetor wiring harness for baler lights



## ZetorProxima90 (Jun 11, 2018)

Guys I have an issue. Wiring harnesses are not my specialty so please bear with me. I recently purchased a new Zetor Proxima 90 tractor and a new Vermeer 5420 Rebel baler. My issue is with the male/female hook ups for the baler lights (flashers & brake lights). The female harness end that comes standard with the tractor was different than that on a John Deer or Ford or Case/IH. So needless to say the male end hookup from the baler would not fit in the Zetor female end. Zetor tractors are European/Czech.

I bought a universal (North American) female plug end for the tractor and wired it up the same as the original plug was wired (blue to blue, white in the center hole, yellow to yellow ect). The balers male end now fits in the newly installed female end BUT the flashers on the baler dont work the way they should. If I have the flashers on , one side on the baler flashes and the other doesnt. If I use either turn signal three of the four (two on each side) will all flash at once. The brake lights wont illuminate at all if I step on the tractor brakes etc. etc.

I looked in the baler book and it said the tractor harness had to be wired a certain way for the lights to work so I re did the female connection on the tractor the way it stated in the book. Although it was now wired somewhat different from how the European/original harness was wired I still got the same bad results. The four ways, brake lights, signals on the tractor work fine with or without the baler harness plugged in so Im guessing its an issue with how the universal female end on the tractor is wired in. Any suggestions fellas??


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I would take it one wire at a time...using a test light, find the running light wire, find the brake wire, find the turn signal wire. Now wire according to US specs.....color to color means nothing. Use a test light....welcome to haytalk zetor...Hth


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm talking about the one on the tractor btw......that's the one to rewire. Not sure what pin is what for the plug but purty easy to figure (or google) that info.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Baler is SAE J560 likely - look on wikipedia for the diagram/colours

Zetor likely ISO standard like one of these:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_standards_for_trailer_connectors

The euro and north america wiring colours don't match at all. Have to ID your plug and translate or as mentioned use multimeter.

Note as well, the SAE J560 plug has several common wiring patterns but ag equipment normally has the commercial style pattern (no pin for electric brakes)

Couple of weeks ago had to wire in a 7 pin flat and 7 pin round to a pollack adapter on my truck to get sockets in the bed. Pain in the butt to sort out the colours.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Can be a pain to convert Euro to NA pattern. Euro might have functions that NA doesn’t use and vice versa.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

You might be better to make an adaptor lead rather than messing with the tractor or baler wiring.

If it were mine I would put a multimeter or test lead on the tractor socket and work out which pin was which, then put a battery and clip leads on the baler plug and work out which pin was which, then wire up an adapter lead.

If you can't work it out yourself, I am sure an auto electrician would be able to figure it out quickly.

Roger


----------



## ZetorProxima90 (Jun 11, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya, I would take it one wire at a time...using a test light, find the running light wire, find the brake wire, find the turn signal wire. Now wire according to US specs.....color to color means nothing. Use a test light....welcome to haytalk zetor...Hth


 Thank you very much. Ill give it a try.


----------



## ZetorProxima90 (Jun 11, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm talking about the one on the tractor btw......that's the one to rewire. Not sure what pin is what for the plug but purty easy to figure (or google) that info.





bool said:


> You might be better to make an adaptor lead rather than messing with the tractor or baler wiring.
> 
> If it were mine I would put a multimeter or test lead on the tractor socket and work out which pin was which, then put a battery and clip leads on the baler plug and work out which pin was which, then wire up an adapter lead.
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much. I'll try it out.


----------

